# Burnt voice coil?



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

I recently installed two 150 watt 6 1/2 separates on the rear deck of my B13. After probably around two or three weeks, the other speaker started conking out. It sounded something like a woofer with a small pebble on the cone when I'm playing my tunes. Here's the question. Whenever I press down on the cone, it feels like there's something scratching or rubbing against it althought there's nothing touching the cone. I can't help help but think that I burned the voice coil while playing it. I do play it a little loud but I don't have any amps installed. My head unit puts out 40 x 4 watts. I don't think that's enough to blow my speakers out although I do remember that while I was installing the speaker that got busted, somehow, the contacts where you connect the wires touched the body of the car. I didn't know this until i connected one wire and the speaker started playing already. Can somebody enlighten me about this?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Voice coils don't burn out just when they're over powered. Under powering a speaker can often cause more damage than over powering them can. Check out  this tech paper  from MB Quart. It explains it really well.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm going to have to agree with Shane many people don't think about this but its often what happens. Get an amp and one new speaker. Sorry.


----------



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks. Maybe I'll just get a new pair of speakers and an amp.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

A underpowered speaker that is getting a none clipped signal will NOT blow. That so called "tech paper" is only explaining how a small amplifier that is sent into clipping will blow a speaker with a larger wattage handeling than the amplifier.

Powering a speaker with the head unit is ok unless you crank it up so far that you hear distortion. 

I would make shure the speaker is fastened tightly before purchasing new speakers.


----------

